# Bareback/ "Leadrope only riding" Questions



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello everyone! Im new to the forum and had a few questions/tips about riding bareback. Sometimes when I ride bareback my horse wont listen to cues and he will go off the rail whn I ask him with my seat, legs, eyes and slightly hands to move over/ stay. And also, can I ask for a few tips on riding with a leadrope around your horses neck? My horse is ridden english so he isnt used to the western neck reining ways, I wanted to know a few tips on getting him to respond, figure out riding with a leadrope. Thank you for your time! ~Morgan


----------



## MinnickVerse (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd practice more bareback first till he's good with that, just a leadrope is harder. Also I'm not sure if you mean a halter and leadrope or just a leadrope, but i'd put a halter on to see how he/she is, some horses don't respond with a bit in their mouth. And neck reining is easy to teach, just when you turn try to make you oposite rein touch their neck so they feel it there. And try holding your inside leg and rein to keep your horse more on the rail, he/she might think they can get away with more since they don't have a saddle on their back.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about riding with a leadrope as I do, but it seems you mean a neckrope. Other threads talk about riding with a leadrope and halter, but they generally tie the lead to the other side of the halter thereby making a loop rein.

I ride with a rope halter and line (12' or 14') attached by only one end, the other end is free. From the side the line is on I am able to give a leading rein, direct rein, indirect rein, or lay the rein on the neck (would that be a supporting rein?), also the tail of the line can be held up for the horse to see and move away from (swinging it a little if needed) from either side at any time. Two ways to switch sides of the rein, 1) toss it over, 2) lean forward and reach under the neck (if I don't drop the first hand I then have the front part of a neckrope (two-handed) good for starting to work on backing up). I love riding this way, always first cueing with my weight and seat and focus, then followed by line cues if needed. 

I like to set up 6 coffee can poles evenly spaced in about a 50 foot circle and ride inside the circle and outside the circle and figure eights around poles across from each other, weaving them actually makes a square, so we can practice corners... All sorts of patterns and turns and arcs and circles. Then straight down the rail at the end of the ride.

You have asked about preparing for riding with a neckrope, maybe this would be a start. A good thing about this way to begin with is that you have what you need for bending to a stop if you need to.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I ride several of mine with a neck rope. You will need to have him neck reining solid. To start neck reining, think about ask, show, reinforce. Outside rein on the neck is your ask, inside to tip the nose in the right direction to show & outside leg to reinforce. Use all 3 in one fluid motion asking for a step at a time & release immediately when you get the desired response. Gradually ask for more as well as bringing your hands closer together in increments until you only need one hand and leg to get a nice neck rein & turn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone else?? The thread died haha


----------



## billieglenn (Jul 20, 2011)

im starting to teach my horse how to neck rein, and my strategy seems to be working. when i first started, i would plow rein, say i was turning right, so i would plow rein with my right, and let the left rein touch her neck. i would also press my two fingers on the left side of her neck to make sure she felt it. shes starting to neck rein now, after about 2 weeks of working with her.


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

Makes sense I'll give it a go! Thanks!


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

more answers anyone??


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, most of my horses here broke with a sidepull hackamore, or a halter, so they are soft to giving in to pressure, even on the neck and chest. (I dunno why though...) And a couple of them are very sensitive to when you lean forward and lean back, meaning go and slow, they get this from working cattle.
I can ride my mare and her half sister with a lead rope, all I do is lopp it around their neck and such, but I hardly have to use it. They work off of my leg, but if they're stubborn, I'll flip the lead rope higher on their neck and pull their head over and point 'em in the right direction. It's not about the rope at all, really, it's more of training your horse to be ultra sensitive to your body cues. 
I like to start in a roundpen, where I dont have to worry about right or left, just stop and go. It's a lot nicer to have good stop bridless first.

Good luck


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to ride with neck rope. Just a QHriderKE said it is about making horse sensitive to body cues. As always it is my fault because my mare exactly know what to do, simply I am not clear enough  But when we have good day, riding without using reins works well  great experience!
And about riding bareback: I have been riding for few years without saddle. Two weeks ago I bought my first saddle


----------

